# Hud awards $127 million to protect children from lead



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/press/press_releases_media_advisories/2011/HUDNo.11-004

Hud continues to work on fighting lead poisining.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Great Indiana is not listed to receive 
money to eradicate lead. I can continue giving little bags of lead chips out for halloween.


----------

